# co2?



## blondlebanese (Aug 28, 2014)

one thing I haven't bought yet is a co2 set up.  how do they release the co2 a slow constant release or is there a timer?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 28, 2014)

There are timers, regulators, monitors in addition to your tank or propane generator.  You also need an air sealed room and enhanced lumens for enhanced CO2 to be of benefit.  You have got to coordinate the release of CO2 and the exhaust.  Plan on spending $600-1000 to do CO2 the right way.  If you do not do it the right way, you might as well forget it because it is a waste of time energy and money.

Proper air exchange will provide your plants with enough CO2.  How many times are you exchanging the air in your space?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 28, 2014)

I agree with what The HempGoddes said and you need to get your grow dialed in before even thinking of CO2.


----------



## Locked (Aug 28, 2014)

Spend the time and money and get your grow dialed in.  CO2 is more for the advanced grower who already has gotten everything dialed in.   Jmo


----------



## blondlebanese (Aug 28, 2014)

okay no co2 yet.  but how much difference does co2 make?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 29, 2014)

Well, really none if your grow is not dialed in.  Otherwise, like all growing, it depends on the grower.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 2, 2014)

adding CO2 before you are truly ready to use it can cause more problems than it helps. You are better off just using atmosphere air. CO2 enhancement is more for the commercial growers with larger, tightly climate controlled settings than for the small personal grower.


----------



## blondlebanese (Sep 3, 2014)

you all have my curiosity amped up.  just what can go wrong even if I fed the plants too much co2?  I have a friend that released co2  from a fire extinguisher every once in a while.  pretty much uncontrolled.  within a few days the leaves on the new growth were freakishly large so he stopped because he didn't know what was going on.  much latter I was told that's just what was supposed to  happen.  large leaves allow for more photo sinthases to happen.  please straighten me out if I'm wrong.  but from what I have seen nothing bad happened from releaseing co2 for a few days.  actualy it did the plant good.  can too much oxygen harm people?  co2 is oxygen for plants.  some scientists say that dinasours grew so large partly because of the increased oxygen way back then.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 3, 2014)

You can have too much CO2 in your grow room. The way you can tell is when you go into the grow room to check on them, you ffall asleep before you realize what is happening, and then you wake up on a cloud playing a harp with little wings on your back


----------



## blondlebanese (Sep 4, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> You can have too much CO2 in your grow room. The way you can tell is when you go into the grow room to check on them, you ffall asleep before you realize what is happening, and then you wake up on a cloud playing a harp with little wings on your back



your assuming I'm stupid.


----------



## MR1 (Sep 4, 2014)

You asked the question , Hushpuppy gave you the answer . Nobody said you were stupid.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2014)

blondlebanese said:


> you all have my curiosity amped up. just what can go wrong even if I fed the plants too much co2? I have a friend that released co2 from a fire extinguisher every once in a while. pretty much uncontrolled. within a few days the leaves on the new growth were freakishly large so he stopped because he didn't know what was going on. much latter I was told that's just what was supposed to happen. large leaves allow for more photo sinthases to happen. please straighten me out if I'm wrong. but from what I have seen nothing bad happened from releaseing co2 for a few days. actualy it did the plant good. can too much oxygen harm people? co2 is oxygen for plants. some scientists say that dinasours grew so large partly because of the increased oxygen way back then.


 
 I do not believe that his "freakishly large" leaves had anything to do with him releasing a fire extinguisher in his space a few times.  Also, like mentioned, there are dangers in doing this as CO2 is deadly and it has to be incredibly expensive.  Fire extinguishers are not cheap nor are the refills.  This is a waste of time effort and money.

 And yes, too much CO2 can kill anything.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 4, 2014)

I didn't mean to offend you. I was kidding but serious at the same time. I don't think you are stupid but many people don't realize that having too much co2 in an enclosed space can be deadly. Every year people end up in the hospital because they bought a bunch of dry ice and took it home in an enclosed vehicle, and the "off-gassing" co2 from the dry ice nearly killed them because they didn't have their windows rolled down and the co2 built up to toxic levels. You come here asking many questions so I have to assume that you have little knowledge on the subject as I would rather tell you right and you be safe, than not tell you, and you injure yourself, or waste your money. 

 While co2 injection is great for increasing growth and yield, it is also expensive and complicated for the systems that actually work, and a rip off for the "easy DIY co2 enhancers" as they just don't work. If you plan to have your own mass production facility like NorCalHal, then co2 is an absolute way to go. But for a small grow that even serves multiple users, co2 just isn't worth the cost and hassle.


----------



## blondlebanese (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm here to learn not argue.  my post was questioning the good or bad effect that co2 has on cannabis hushpuppy's answer had nothing to do with my question.  I made a comparison between people getting to much oxygen and plants getting to much co2.  the example I gave about the co2 causing the leaves to grow freakishly large happened just the way I told it.  you may not belive it hemp goddess but the co2 released from the fire extinguished did cause the abnormal growth.  there is no other explanation.  the plant was a teener under a hps light fed only tap water no nutrients and potting soil for a medium.  a couple of days after co2 was released the new growth leaves were three times bigger.  after he stopped growth went back to normal.  from what I witnessed I am for spending the extra 3 or 4 hundred dollars.  but, still I want to choose right that's why all the questions.  my apology hushpuppy for assuming that you were assuming.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2014)

Actually, it isn't that expensive to get into. A well sealed room, a buck and a quarter for the twenty pound tank (steel rental is cheaper), a buck and a half for the controller, fifty bucks for the valve/solenoid/gauge, a ten dollar fan from wallyworld or a garage sale, and it's a done deal. Toss a cheap timer in and you can save money on refills. I turn mine on half an hour  before the lights go on and turn it off an hour before the lights go off.

A friend of mine goes through a 20 pound tank every two weeks. My room uses one every nine.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 4, 2014)

I run co2, a 20 lbs tank and a mini gen. Does improve growth rapidly especially in veg. With that in mind, you must also feed heavier. With co2 by the time you notice a defentacy it is to late. Things move fast with the addition of co2. I also have 2 closed ventilation systems. One for the lights and one for air exchange. Humidity is a very noticeable with co2


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2014)

pcduck said:


> I run co2, a 20 lbs tank and a mini gen. Does improve growth rapidly especially in veg. With that in mind, you must also feed heavier. With co2 by the time you notice a defentacy it is to late. Things move fast with the addition of co2. I also have 2 closed ventilation systems. One for the lights and one for air exchange. Humidity is a very noticeable with co2


Yep, that's why I have an air conditioner and a dehumidifier in the flower room.


----------



## blondlebanese (Sep 4, 2014)

I understand that co2 only helps with the lights on.  do you run only circulation fans and leave the exhaust fan off for a time while the co2 is dispensing?  I ask because I'm thinking that the co2 would be sucked up by the exhaust fan.  if you're leaving the exhaust fan off with the lights on for how long is that possible considering the heat build up. or is that what the air conditioner for.  you run it while the exhaust is off?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a co2 monitor and controller, so everything is automated. You can do it with timers also.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 5, 2014)

I keep the fans blowing constantly. I don't have an exhaust fan or have a need for one. The heat from the lights is removed by a fan in the ducting that goes to the cool tubes, and the radiant heat is taken care of by the air conditioner. You can usually pick up a small window unit in the fall for a hundred bucks brand new in the box. What moisture it doesn't get, the dehumidifier does.
I grow R-DWC. You'd laugh if I told you what I use for nutes......


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2014)

The thing is that you don't just put CO2 into a room--there is far more to it.  How much light are you running?  Without enhanced lumens, CO2 is going to do little.  I would also never ever ever run CO2 without a good monitor and controller.  I have seen timers screw up too often to trust my life to one.  You need a sealed room and you need to time things.  But the biggest thing is that you really need your grow dialed in to benefit...


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 5, 2014)

Pretty solid info here......

http://www.growweedeasy.com/co2


----------



## pcduck (Sep 5, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess is absolutely correct.

I run just under 12k / sq.ft. lumens.


----------



## JimB (Sep 17, 2014)

b-leb, about 25% dry weight increase if all factors in balance.

Back in the day, my buddies Pop replaced his chevy 409er every time it blew north of 8 grand and he never learned motors...,

Old ford pick-up w/300 straight six hauling hay bales is where you learn power.


----------



## umbra (Sep 17, 2014)

oh boy


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah boy :aok: I got a 350 in mine. You can't beat that :hubba:


----------

